
How Aurora plans to make robocars real - Fricken
https://www.wired.com/story/aurora-self-driving-cars-plan/
======
Fricken
Be sure to read Aurora's blog post, that's where the good stuff is:

[https://medium.com/aurora-blog/auroras-approach-to-
developme...](https://medium.com/aurora-blog/auroras-approach-to-
development-5e42fec2ee4b)

